# Help me find a new horse?



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

#1: Arab, I would pass. If you're looking for the kinda amble down the road type horse, I don't think he's going to be it. They described him as "hot" or "firey" needing a firm hand. I don't think this is the type of ride you want.

#2: QH, he looks like a good dude. Not much to go on, but I would ask the seller some good questions before committing to going out there.

#3: QH, looks more in line with what you want. His price tag seems a little high to me. I'm assuming his color might have a little to do with that. Although there's really no price tag on safe, sound, sane trail mount.

#4: Paso, also might not be what you're looking for. The paso's I've had experience with were a little more "up" - nothing bad or nasty, they just liked to move. Some were a little jittery/prancy. Just depends on the individual horse. You might prefer something Gaited though.

#5: Arab, cute little dude. He sounds like he could be what you're looking for. Has seen a lot of trail miles. He's a little small, but nothing about your weight/height screams as being way too big for him. It would honestly just depends on how well he takes up your leg. My little Arab was a stocky mare so taller riders never looked odd.

If you're selling the mare - I would just have geldings. I've noticed with mare/gelding pairings they tend to get too attached. Not saying it doesn't happen with gelding/gelding pairings either, but they tend to be more okay with their buddy leaving. If you're keeping the mare it probably doesn't matter much. I've had three mares with one gelding in the same pasture no issues before. It just depends on the horses.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Of the ones you posted, the two quarter horses would be my picks for your situation. With that said, I would continue to look.

I will add, that some of theses horses are posted by traders. Nothing wrong with a trader. I just bought a spotted saddle horse from a local trader, so I have nothing against an honest good horse dealer. Keep in mind that a dealer will not know the horse intimately, for he/she probably bought the horse at auction (cheap) and is moving it along. So there will not be much history on the horse. And the trader knows how to make a horse look good on video and hide flaws.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd probably only look at the two quarter horses and leave the Arabians and the Paso alone
Its impossible to know if how a horse will behave on an Endurance ride without trying it out in a group where horses are in front of you and going at their own speed - as in not looking out for your interest so that's something to consider if that's what you want to do and the primary reason for buying it. One of my friends does Endurance on a warmblood who's lazy in an arena and sensible ridden around the roads and trails on his own and in company but he gets very 'lit up' when he's on an endurance ride and would scare a nervous/novice rider.
I'm just over 5ft 3 and look fine on 14 hands as long as they aren't too narrow but I am a lot lighter than you which would make a difference to a horse doing long distance riding


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Ok disclaimer I am not an endurance rider *yet* so my opinions are not as good as some of the people on here who are much more knoweldgeable than me. However, I'm really looking to get into endurance also and I've been doing a lot of research on the subject, reading blogs, joining facebook groups, and talking with riders in my own quest for an endurance horse so I've been making some of the same decisions. I ended up with a 3 year old Missouri Fox Trotter who I'm hoping to train for endurance.

Horse #1: Agree with SketchyHorse if you're looking to replace a horse that is too much for you to handle I don't think this is the one for you. Some of the words they use to describe that horse make me a little nervous.

Horse #2: I like this one. My only concern is the "built like a tank". I know you said you're not looking to win but you didn't specify what distances you're looking for. If you're looking to get into the longer ones I'm worried about his build. I have a Foundation Quarter Horse who is smooth as silk and a total sweetheart but he is also built like a tank. If I take him on 7 mile rides at our local park he gets pretty wiped out by the end. Obviously he isn't in peak conditioning but he gets ridden there almost weekly in the summer and it is still hard on him.

Horse #3: Like this one a lot. Only thing that worries me is that no age is posted (I didn't check their website maybe it is on there). He's a quarter horse too but seems less stocky. 

Horse #4: I gotta admit I'm partial to the gaited horses because that was what I decided I wanted. He looks really good. I like his age too, old enough to know what he's doing but not too old.

Horse #5: Cute and Arabs are usually great for endurance. I only worry about the comments about his past and his prior treatment. 

I personally would go with 3 or 4. Happy hunting! It's fun!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I only looked at the Paso one...
First video of "Smoky" and I say pass.
My best friend has 2 Paso and I have been in on the buying and looking stage, seen probably 50 or more of them now in time and there is something not right with the hind end...think it is the right hind.

My friends Paso she has taken on "trail rides" where they went 15 miles in a half-day and were as fresh at the days end as the days beginning.
I have also been led to believe that Paso tend to be "useful/sound and working" and have a job longer than some other breeds, but don't know if that is truth or not.
If you are set on gaited and Paso there is a Paso Rescue called ProPaso that networks throughout the US and some other countries, yes countries, finding safe "landing" places for many animals who have just fallen on hard times.
I've seen some really incredible horses at the ProPaso location and farm about an hour from my home in Florida....the animals some "throw-away" is just incredible to me.
These horses seem to have get-up and go, the desire to go and the ability to go...
Not putting down any other breed, but my Quarter and Thoroughbred horses are whipped and done after that long ride where my friends Paso are still raring to get going.
For me, being still raring to go after so man hours in the saddle... :sad:
I'm done too. :wink: 
I match my horses endurance level and am content to sit and watch from a comfy chair while she plays with her ponies.... :wink: 
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Horse #2: I like this one. My only concern is the "built like a tank". I know you said you're not looking to win but you didn't specify what distances you're looking for. If you're looking to get into the longer ones I'm worried about his build. I have a Foundation Quarter Horse who is smooth as silk and a total sweetheart but he is also built like a tank. If I take him on 7 mile rides at our local park he gets pretty wiped out by the end. Obviously he isn't in peak conditioning but he gets ridden there almost weekly in the summer and it is still hard on him.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

The only one I'd consider is #3. The price is too high, but he sounds like the right type, something quiet with a lot of trail experience and looks like a good build from the photo. I'd look for something similar in your price range.

#1: Fiery, translated means very spooky and difficult to keep a handle on. Not a confidence builder.

#2: Just too stocky for endurance. Keeping him cool and motivated would be very difficult. 

#4: If @Horseluvinguy says the gait is off, I'd pass.

#5: Hackamore/bad teeth, that's a red flag for a horse that will end up being a hard keeper. Especially the mention of a hard life, etc, the horse may have mental or training issues that crop up.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

This forum is so freaking awesome. Thank you all so much for helping out with this decision.

I have narrowed it down to the two quarter horses. I know they won't be the greatest for endurance but they're probably the best for my riding level, and my hope is to graduate up to being able to ride my 6-yo mare and maybe breed her to a good endurance arab. Maybe I'll get good enough and find the right horse for endurance before I get too old to ride!

I did call about the little arab, but he'd already sold. The lady tried to get me interested in a 17 yo arab mare she has up for sale, and I got the impression she's a trader. She says the mare would be a great prospect, but when I told her I'd like her to accompany me on a trail ride with the mare she said she couldn't because of all the hunters but we could ride in her arena. I said we could put some tarps down, see how she does on them and maybe walking over some boards and then take her up and down the road a bit. The seller seems to have lost interest in talking to me so I think that conversation is over.

Then I contacted the person selling the 12 year old quarter horse and I'm getting kind of excited about him. He IS "built like a tank," but our other gelding is also tank-like so at least my husband and I would be on matching horses. They're the same height and look similar so that's kind of a neat little perk. I've been talking to the daughter of the woman selling him. The mom bought him from her friend a few months ago so the mother and daughter could ride together, but the mom has neck problems and can't do it. The daughter says he's a great trail horse and goes through water etc., is up to date on his Coggins. She texted me some videos and he moves nice. He's low on the pecking order. His name is Titan....I've never changed a "used" animal's name before but....maybe we could call him Ty. Ty Hoss LOL.

I really do like the looks of #3 A LOT but I'll look at this one first. The extra $3,000 could buy a lot of tack....


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

As others have already said, I would pass on both arabs. I also don't like how that specific Fino moves and I don't think a Fino is the greatest choice for distance - other gaited breeds have better ground covering strides.

Either QH could be a potential match in terms of quiet temperament. As a new rider, that is very important. 

Personally, I don't care for the build of the "tank" horse at all - very bulky, posty behind, built downhill. While its true that any horse can be worked to improve fitness, a very thick muscled horse like that one is always going to be a cooling issue. Unlike draft crosses galloping around the hunt field, a horse in an distance event needs to be able to cover the distance in the required timeframe _and meet pulse criteria_ in a set time.

The only horse I would send you to look at would be the roan. And even at that, I would keep looking.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> As others have already said, I would pass on both arabs. I also don't like how that specific Fino moves and I don't think a Fino is the greatest choice for distance - other gaited breeds have better ground covering strides.
> 
> Either QH could be a potential match in terms of quiet temperament. As a new rider, that is very important.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will keep looking....if you think I'll be able to find one who can do endurance AND who I can handle. It seems like any horse who can do endurance might be too much horse for me at this point?

How about a Foxtrotter? There are lots of them around here.

Anywho....here are the videos of "Tank". I think Google Drive might take a few more minutes to get them up and running:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3cjvGaVOjcxaWUyc2JxSE5IdHM1ZkloNzJ4RjJOMFZsN0RN/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3cjvGaVOjcxeHpTaDRFc194Q21uOTczNWlWVG5jNzZOdlZJ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

OK here are some more, from Craigslist this time:

Foxtrotter here: https://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/d/twh-kentucky-natural-gaited/6319523333.html

Arab: https://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/d/arabian-registered-gelding/6368876362.html

TWH: I saw this guy on equinenow with a "sold" sign so I don't think he's available anymore. https://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/d/twh-kentucky-natural-gaited/6319523333.html


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

OOOHHHH! oh oh oh look at this one! Broke to ride 16 yo black gelding fox trotter for Sale in Poplar Bluff, MO


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pali Foxtrotter: seems to be solidly built. old enough to have a brain but hopefully not be too cripple. trail experience is a good thing. owner acknowledges things like vaccines exist. this one might be worth following up on.

Arab: sure looks like something funky with the right front fetlock, though could just be the odd angle of the picture. I would ask for more photos at the very least. I frown a bit at retired show horse and age 18 - makes me wonder about soundness. I would also want to know just what "intermediate rider" means to the seller.

Black Foxtrotter: for whatever reason, I can't get the pics to show up as more than teeny tiny thumbnails. the description is promising, with trail experience and mention of good behavior. "too many older horses" doesn't impress me a whole lot, but might be a good sign that is too boring for them to want to ride (which is perfect for a newbie!). worth asking for more pictures and maybe videos.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Another one that's a bit on the pricey side - but OH MY!

11 year old Registered Foxtrotter Mare for Sale in Iola, KS

Sold. Dang.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I hate when the pic doesn’t show legs or feet.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Peruvian Paso: https://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-1118569

I guess that's the last possibility I'm going to find remotely within driving distance right now! How exhausting. I'm going to bed.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Peruvian Paso: In the couple pics, I cannot get past how massive his front end is compared to his back end. I am not sure I have ever seen a non-draft horse with such a massive length of rein (how wide the base of his neck is where it meets his chest). Unfortunately the video won't work for me, as I was curious to see how he moves. Some of the wording in the ad ("settles under a firm hand" and "confident horsemanship") makes me wonder if this horse could be on the pushy side. Not sure how you feel about that type of personality.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Peruvian Paso: In the couple pics, I cannot get past how massive his front end is compared to his back end. I am not sure I have ever seen a non-draft horse with such a massive length of rein (how wide the base of his neck is where it meets his chest). Unfortunately the video won't work for me, as I was curious to see how he moves. Some of the wording in the ad ("settles under a firm hand" and "confident horsemanship") makes me wonder if this horse could be on the pushy side. Not sure how you feel about that type of personality.


Ohhhhh - I'm pretty sure I couldn't handle it LOL. I think I'm going to have to go with the tank quarter horse and put the endurance dreams on hold until I build more confidence.....at which time I may be too old.

DH and I could probably do competitive trail riding on the two tank quarter horses we'll have. We'll have to start with the shorter distances and work up of course.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree with *phantom *on the massive front end of the Peruvian. His neck also bulges outward on the underside - ridden with a hollow back regularly most probably, which would also explain the weaker back end (in comparison)... And since he is quite a hunk, keeping him cool may be quite a feat...

I know, nobody really mentioned it (or otherwise I missed it), but are you planning to ride with your hubby on his QH most of the time? Lots of gaited horses have a much faster walk and not all of them ever learn to slow down enough without getting riled up... Just something to consider.
My mare is one of the more pokey ones. But when I am riding my friend's QH I am always amazed how _sloooooooooow _they walk :wink:


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

newtrailriders said:


> Ohhhhh - I'm pretty sure I couldn't handle it LOL. I think I'm going to have to go with the tank quarter horse and put the endurance dreams on hold until I build more confidence.....at which time I may be too old.


How old are you now that age is such a big concern? Denny Emerson is still doing competitive endurance rides in his 70s!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

SwissMiss said:


> I agree with *phantom *on the massive front end of the Peruvian. His neck also bulges outward on the underside - ridden with a hollow back regularly most probably, which would also explain the weaker back end (in comparison)... And since he is quite a hunk, keeping him cool may be quite a feat...
> 
> I know, nobody really mentioned it (or otherwise I missed it), but are you planning to ride with your hubby on his QH most of the time? Lots of gaited horses have a much faster walk and not all of them ever learn to slow down enough without getting riled up... Just something to consider.
> My mare is one of the more pokey ones. But when I am riding my friend's QH I am always amazed how _sloooooooooow _they walk :wink:





SteadyOn said:


> How old are you now that age is such a big concern? Denny Emerson is still doing competitive endurance rides in his 70s!


Yes I'm planning to ride with hubby on his QH most of the time, and I have ridden his QH with a gaited horse before. He's a bit on the slow side! Now, my mare keeps up with the gaited ones no problem so maybe when we get to the point where I can ride her I can use her to at least get started on endurance, on the shorter rides.

DH and I haven't got to enjoy riding together nearly as much as we had hoped to. We were hoping to kind of make a life of it, horse camping every weekend, but with my mare acting up the way she does it hasn't worked out at all. DH is a beginner with a great husband horse and he feels quite comfortable on him. DH is 66.

I'm 48. I've never been this old before - it stinks! I'm so breakable now, horses have now given me 6 bone breaks in two accidents. I'm hoping to make it to endurance riding before I'm too old and crippled! I bought an air vest, that should help....and I'm losing weight, which should help even more.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the two QH also, and the first is definitely a lower price. 3K can buy a lot!! Could you get him on a two week trial? Or maybe get a 30 day return? Something that gives you a chance to try out the horse with your husbands horse to see how riding together works.

If you want to enjoy riding with your DH, buy a horse like his. You can build up riding more miles on a horse that is safe for you, then see if you want to pursue endurance.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> I like the two QH also, and the first is definitely a lower price. 3K can buy a lot!! Could you get him on a two week trial? Or maybe get a 30 day return? Something that gives you a chance to try out the horse with your husbands horse to see how riding together works.
> 
> If you want to enjoy riding with your DH, buy a horse like his. You can build up riding more miles on a horse that is safe for you, then see if you want to pursue endurance.


Plus the first one comes from a regular horse person and the second one comes from a professional breeder or trader. I'd rather buy from a non-professional because if a horse behaves for someone like me, I'm more likely to have success with him. Know what I mean?

DH is at work right now and I'm sending him sweet-talking texts to see if he'll go out with me today to "just look at" the horse. He should be home around noonish. I don't think bringing the trailer to just look at him would tip DH off on my real plans would it? Just kidding. I'm certain he won't give in to bringing the trailer.....oh......unless I tell him I want to bring his horse so we can try the new guy out together! Oh but I don't have cash and the bank is closed, will have to put half down using a check and then give her the rest in cash when/if we pick him up.

So excited! Squeal!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

newtrailriders said:


> Plus the first one comes from a regular horse person and the second one comes from a professional breeder or trader. I'd rather buy from a non-professional because if a horse behaves for someone like me, I'm more likely to have success with him. Know what I mean?
> 
> DH is at work right now and I'm sending him sweet-talking texts to see if he'll go out with me today to "just look at" the horse. He should be home around noonish. I don't think bringing the trailer to just look at him would tip DH off on my real plans would it? Just kidding. I'm certain he won't give in to bringing the trailer.....oh......unless I tell him I want to bring his horse so we can try the new guy out together! Oh but I don't have cash and the bank is closed, will have to put half down using a check and then give her the rest in cash when/if we pick him up.
> 
> So excited! Squeal!


Good plan, just try to show up early...at least 30 minutes. I always like to see what a seller is doing with the horse before I arrive. I like to see the horse caught out of the pasture, leading and then tacked up. 

Let us know how it goes


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

We're leaving in about an hour.

The horses have about 7 acres, with a large run-in shelter that they rarely use. The two I have usually go into the trees for shelter. 

We're not feeding hay right now. Still have plenty of grass. Plus we have two watering tanks a couple hundred feet apart or so.

Do we need to fence off part of the pasture and separate them or can we turn him in with the other two right away? It's not like they'll be fighting over food, and there's plenty of room. My two are a mare and a gelding, they're bonded and my gelding is on the assertive side. He's the current "herd boss." From what the current owner says, the new guy is on the bottom of the totem pole.

If I like him would it be safe to bring him home today or should we wait until we fence off part of the pasture?


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

sigh - their schedule changed at the last minute and now we won't be able to get together until next weekend


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

newtrailriders said:


> sigh - their schedule changed at the last minute and now we won't be able to get together until next weekend


That must be disappointing for you. 

To answer your earlier question, I always make it a habit to keep new horses separated for at least a week. Maybe you could run a temporary fence to give the new horse a section? 

My place only has one pasture, but I have a barn in it and I can close the horses up. Normally when adding a horse I keep the current ones closed up in the stalls during the day and let the new horse loose to explore alone. Then I put up the new horse at night and turn mine out. I do that for about a week then turn them all out together when I can be there to supervise for a couple of hours.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Now we will have time to run a fence temporarily.

Surprise - I'm off to look at a different one! 18 yo foxtrotter with TONS of experience here's the link!

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/d/all-around-gelding/6375291530.html


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

newtrailriders said:


> Now we will have time to run a fence temporarily.
> 
> Surprise - I'm off to look at a different one! 18 yo foxtrotter with TONS of experience here's the link!
> 
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/d/all-around-gelding/6375291530.html


He sounds great, if he's everything they say. Handsome, too!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's the new addition! Well-broke, well-trained, gentle, AND good for endurance!! His owner goes on very long rides (30+ miles) with friends and family often. They all ride fast on gaited horses and TJ is 18 and not so fast anymore. Towards the ends of the rides, TJ would be hanging back with the quarter horses. So the owner bought a younger foxtrotter. He's also done a lot of roping and team penning and ponying. So maybe we can pony Ona on some rides once I get some confidence! 

I'm picking him up Saturday. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mbtKXpAgtGH173hIyP8ziwMZvfu7iTfW/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QpihePGVYAQvT1dfmVKV2RbnFGGuwI7P/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/15QokOp2lTyagVXFWcBuka7UkRCO_VKDt/view?usp=sharing Here he is in the water!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations, he sounds like a good seasoned trail horse.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, how the time is dragging! Will Saturday ever be here?? I'm so excited and want to learn more about TJ. I'm so tempted to text the girl selling him, but don't want to be annoying. She has agreed to take DH and I on a trail ride so I can get to know TJ with her there and DH can learn too. DH might actually end up being the one riding TJ the most. He bounces around too much when PJ trots, and PJ will have to trot more to keep up with TJ. Plus TJ is taller.

Our trail rider club rides in parades. I rode PJ in the Maple Leaf Festival last year - I think there were 20,000-30,000 people there, with fireworks on some of the parade floats and lots of noise. PJ was a champ. Now TJ and my husband will both need to get parade certified so DH and I will be able to ride PJ and TJ in the old fashioned Christmas parade. Every year the club dresses as Santa and Mrs Clause and the elves. So excited to dress up like elves and decorate the horses! Just have to coordinate with someone to get certified before then....crossing my fingers that can happen.

I hope we have lots of warm days this winter so we can get some good riding in.

Oh the excitement. I don't even care about the holidays, I just want to ride horses!


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

I hope we have lots of warm days this winter so we can get some good riding in.

Oh the excitement. I don't even care about the holidays, I just want to ride horses![/QUOTE]


Glad to hear about your new horse! I'm very excited for you! I'm glad you have your DH to ride with in the different activities you enjoy. There is a lighted horse parade next Saturday here that I will be watching. I have never seen one before, so I'm sure I will enjoy it. 


Make sure you post some pictures when you get a minute!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow, you're only a day away!!! 

I'm practically squealing and jumping up and down!

So yesterady I realized I could have been riding for months and feel like a idiot for not realizing it sooner! I'd put all my focus on Ona and taking lessons on her, trying to get her trained etc. I was assuming (never assume!!) I couldn't ride PJ out without Ona. Shorly after I bought him last year I tried to hack out alone on him. He gave me a little bit of trouble but now I realize it was minor and I easily could have pushed him through it. Then he started going ape every time I took Ona out without him, cantering the fence line without stopping for hours if she was gone for hours. I just assumed he was so buddy sour that I wouldn't be able to ride him out alone. 

Yesterday I decided to give it a try. I led him about half a mile away without him giving me any trouble so I saddled him up and got on. Boy, is he good!! Now that I've had some lessons and have a little more confidence, he is easy peasy! We rode up and down the road a bit then came home and sidepassed (!!) up to the gate, bent all the way down to unhook the hook, opened the latch and made a lot of noise, walked through it, shut it! Rode all over the pasture walking and trotting (I'm still to scared to canter), came back and went through the gate again. He was super obedient and responsive and just a wonderful boy.

I cheated myself out of some good riding by focusing all my attention on Ona. It's still more fun to ride with a partner, though, and I'm SO THRILLED to be bringing TJ home tomorrow!!!!! Now we can go horse camping every weekend all summer long and enjoy every nice day off this winter!!!

I'm wondering what to do about the names, though.....PJ and TJ......could get confusing.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

On our way!! We’re bringing Ona and PJ and meeting TJ and seller at a nice trail. We will all go for a ride and then on our way home Little Miss Ona is getting dropped off for 30 days with some NICE Amish people who take good care of their horses. The 16 year old boy will ride her several hours per day and also train her to pull a buggy. While she’s gone our two geldings can get to know one another without fighting over her.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Got him! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4&set=a.1989407750225.56317.1694287366&type=3


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yippee! You must be thrilled! Did you have a good ride? Did he load up well? Tell us all about him

Can't see the picture though cause its on FB. Can you just attach a picture?


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Well duh I feel dumb! I didn’t realize we could just attach photos. He loads perfectly and oh my goodness what a smooth ride!! We rode about five miles with the sellers on their fox trotter and walker, and DH on PJ (our old QH gelding) and our friend on Ona. PJ and Ona had to trot the whole time to keep up. Poor hubby isn’t used to trotting LOL. After the ride the girl took me to check out his gait. Giggle. Omg so awesome!! Then we cantered and I had my reins all wrong and he actually ran off with me. He stopped once I got my reins right and he understood what I was asking for. The girl was all worried because he was going as fast as he could and she said it looked “rough.” Her idea of rough is pretty darn smooth!! She said that was the first time he’d been cantered in a year. This picture was take right after that. I was still smiling. 

We just now dropped Ona off with the Amish boys and four bags of feed. They had ten kids! All their horses were in good condition and seemed content. They had about 8 horses, all used regularly. Two of them were 19hh draft horses. The boys were sweet. The husband was running errands in town with a buggy full of kids when we went through town. We talked with him in town a while before we went out to the farm. He was just making it back home as we were leaving. We’re planning to pick Ona up around Christmas.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree on comments concerning the Peruvian ,plus, I almost wonder if he is starting to show some signs of DLSD
My advise, for now, since you are still just getting some confidence trail riding, needing a horse that does not have the issue your mare does, does not need a'firm hand',is 'very foreward.
When those words are put in a horse ad , they generally down play the extent of the problem
Ie, the horse that needs a firm hand might be no better then your mare
The very foreward horse, can be one that is hard to rate, leans on the bit, gets antsy is asked to stop, or, can't be up in the lead on a trail ride.
MY advise, find just a good trail hrose to learn confidence on, ride with your hubby, and then, if you still wish to do endurance,, perhaps try a few very short training rides, and if you then are serious, find horse that you can advance on.
For now, I really think you just should look for a solid trail horse


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Oops, should have read all the posts first, as I see you have found a horse. Good luck!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks Smilie . I’m sincerely hopeful that I have found the right horse! 

When we were dropping Ona off for training, I could see those boys scratching their heads and wondering why I was having such a rough time with her. They were saying “she’s very calm. She’s very quiet.” I could hear my friend, who has known them for 20 years, saying “I’ve been telling her she’s just young. She just needs more hours under saddle, and she’s spoiled.” I felt kind of lame, LOL. In my defense, though, we’ve worked her through rearing and bolting while being led and got her leading better, and Dan had just ridden her on the trail ride so she was quieter than usual. She didn’t give him much trouble except for surprising him with a large jump over a big deep mud hole. The rest of the horses had all walked through it and sunk rump deep in mud. I know most of the horses they get are unbroken horses and mules that more experienced people than me are having trouble with, so Ona will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Will be looking for updates on ONa


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Smilie said:


> Will be looking for updates on ONa


My friend wll be going to visit her not this weekend but next weekend. Hopefully I will be able to go with him. I wish the Amish had phones and I could call and check on her. After everything I've read I was so nervous about sending her but at the same time I really feel that what she needs is just lots and lots of time under the saddle. I wish I had the experience and the confidence to give her that myself.

My friend has known this particular Amish family for 20 years and when people say that the Amish are rough with horses or "break their spirits" he takes it a little personally. He says he definitely does know of some Amish who are awful with horses but there are many that are very good with horses. 

Meeting this family really set my mind at ease. They are just the sweetest boys! Six of them crowded around the trailer to get a look at her as we let her out and within 5 minutes she was resting her face in one of their bellies. They were confused why such a sweet, calm horse would need their help. That's the story of how it goes when people meet Ona, though. She's sweet and loveable and will just pull at your heart strings. Until you get on her.


----------

